# Going from an original 7 inch Kindle Fire to the HD 8.9



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

I sold my original Kindle Fire and I've ordered a replacement... the Kindle Fire HD 8.9.
How happy am I about to become?
I honestly can't wait to play with new edition!!!

To anyone else who made this move, how has it been?
I'm someone who has used my original KF daily, since I got it.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I think you will be very happy!  I went from an original 7" to the 7"HD but then saw a 8.9" and returned the 7" for that.  The 8.9" is heavier but, other than that, I love the size.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

maries said:


> I think you will be very happy! I went from an original 7" to the 7"HD but then saw a 8.9" and returned the 7" for that. The 8.9" is heavier but, other than that, I love the size.


Awesome! I can't wait!!! I grabbed one via Amazon Warehouse Deals, and I sold my former on Amazon as well.
Can't lose.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I went from the original 7" to the 8.9" HD before getting my HDX and I really liked the HD.  You'll enjoy it!

Betsy


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I went from the original 7" to the 8.9" HD before getting my HDX and I really liked the HD. You'll enjoy it!
> 
> Betsy


Can't wait!!!
It arrives Thursday!!!!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

You might check Local Deals.  They just had a coupon for a percentage off accessories which included a good price on the Amazon one for the 8.9".  I like that cover.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

maries said:


> You might check Local Deals. They just had a coupon for a percentage off accessories which included a good price on the Amazon one for the 8.9". I like that cover.


Thanks for the tip. I've already ordered two different new CaseCrown folios for $3.50 each.... killer deal.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

That is a good deal..  though I loved the Amazon cover for the HD.

I went from the original 7" to the HD 8.9" and I know you will be very pleased.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The 8.9" HD is a bit heavy, but I believe that you will love the size. I love using both sizes, but you can't beat the large size for watching videos, going to websites, reading graphic or books with visual maps. If you read magazines, newspapers, etc., the larger size is great. I have the HDX now. I gave my 8.9" HD to my brother. He already had the 7" HD. I think he will love it better than the 7" one.

I hope you enjoy using it. Let us know what you think.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I love mine and don't want to go back to a smaller screen. But it depends on the person, I suppose.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I never went back once I got the 8.9"..  and my next one was, again, the HDX 8.9" which is even lighter..  but I used that HD every single day and found it better in every way but size than the original 7".

By size I just mean that the 7" of course fit better into purses..  I love the size of the 8.9" display.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

My Kindle Fire HD 8.9 is at my door, but I'm at work.
Can't wait to get home and play, if it's still there, ha!!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yay! Well, do you like it?


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm lovin' it!!! Still own one Kindle Fire 7 original for my wife and kiddos, but this baby is mine.
Love the larger screen. Sure, it's a bit more on the heavy side, but all in all, it's awesome.
I'm glad I made the move.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm so excited that you love the size.


----------

